# Swing vote movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/5146BxCC6fL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Swing vote on SD DVD*

We sat down and viewed this movie last night with the family. All I can say is "what were they thinking".

The first half of the movie is awful in my opinion and I am surprised that Kevin Costner took on this role of a father, Bud Johnson who just cant seem to get his life together and his daughter has to deal with all the pitfalls that come with it.

Dont get me wrong this movie has some redeeming qualities and some funny moments but to call it a "comedy" is a stretch. I am glad that I only rented this on SD DVD as even waisting my money on a BluRay would have been an even bigger mistake.

Personally, if the first half would have been more interesting and believable I would have said that it was worth seeing but I found myself groaning several times as the plot was badly put together.

I give this movie :2stars: out of 5. and I caution parents with young children as there is a fair bit of language particularly during the first half.


----------

